# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل : المدخل إلي تنمية الاعمال بتحسين النيات لابن الحاج المالكي/ مخطوطات جامعة الملك

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:
فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

 المدخل إلي تنمية الاعمال 
بتحسين النيات لابن الحاج المالكي
عنوان المخطوطة:  المدخل إلي تنمية الاعمال بتحشين النيات 
اسم الناسخ:  الصنهاجي ، محمد بن عيسي
المؤلف: ابن الحاج ، محمد بن محمد         
تاريخ النسخ: 977 هـ
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف: الصنهاجي ، محمد بن عيسي         
رقم الصنف: 218 / م . ح
الوصف: نسخة حسنة ، خطها مغربي ، ناقصة الاول ، عليها آثار بلل .         
الرقم العام: 4750
الوصف المادي: ج1( 279 + 2 ق ) ، 19 س ؛ 19 × 14 سم         
المراجع: دار الكتب المصرية 1 : 357 ، نوادر المخطوطات بتركيا / الاول : 66
الموضوع:     1 - الشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاسلامية
الإحالات:     أ ـ المؤلف ، ب ـ الناسخ ، ج ـ تاريخ النسخ ، د ـ مدخل الشرع الشريف علي المذاهب الاربعة

رابط التحميل:
http://www.mediafire.com/?ienuzzvw44t

ـــــ
 اللهم أعط منفقا خلفا  :  اللهم أعط ممسكا تلفا 

موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------

